# Disapointed with Endo Appt.



## shirnol (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi all,
My son had the endo appt yesterday. I went with him and was very disappointed. The endo said that my son has the Hashi antibody but that his levels were all normal and the thyroid was not his problem. The thyroid swelling was minimal and would burn itself out eventually.He may be Bipolar. She referred to a psychologist. I have been through Graves and he is having most symptoms except eye disease and severe weight loss. I don't except that he is bipolar. I think it is all related to the thyroid and if so what to do since the Endo has referred because of normal lab values. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear the appointment didn't go so well. Did you get copies of his labs you could share? Do you know what thyroid tests the doctor tested?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How old is your son?

I agree with jenny...labs would be helpful. Did you happen to get copies of his labwork?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shirnol said:


> Hi all,
> My son had the endo appt yesterday. I went with him and was very disappointed. The endo said that my son has the Hashi antibody but that his levels were all normal and the thyroid was not his problem. The thyroid swelling was minimal and would burn itself out eventually.He may be Bipolar. She referred to a psychologist. I have been through Graves and he is having most symptoms except eye disease and severe weight loss. I don't except that he is bipolar. I think it is all related to the thyroid and if so what to do since the Endo has referred because of normal lab values. Any thoughts appreciated.


Geez; not supposed to have any TPO Ab.

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

And you can go here to get these tests. Get only Trab which is cheaper. If your son has Trab, he has TSI.

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

Info on the tests listed below.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Info on bipolar (misdiagnosis) and thyroid.

bipolar/thyroid disease
http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://gravesdiseasetimbennie.com/ghdsection3of4part2.pdf
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1324966/

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm

Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf

The Dr. Richard Hall site is excellent.

Please stay in touch.


----------



## shirnol (Apr 17, 2012)

These are the labs for my son. The endo will only check the kidney function now for some reason.

Free T4 1.11 ( 0.79-2.35 )
TSH 1.610 ( 0.465-4.680 )
T3 1.26 ( 0.97-1.69 )
TPO 39.03 ( <5 )
Thyrotropin Receptor Ab <0.51 ( 0.00-1.75 )

2/16/20132 (Ranges)

FT4 1.49 ( 0.82-1.77 )
TSH 1.860 ( 0.450-4.500 )


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shirnol said:


> These are the labs for my son. The endo will only check the kidney function now for some reason.
> 
> Free T4 1.11 ( 0.79-2.35 )
> TSH 1.610 ( 0.465-4.680 )
> ...


Your son does have Trab. Even though below the range at the time of labs; he should have none.

So, something is afoot.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Could you also maybe describe some of your son's symptoms? He's got low levels of conflicting antibodies going on and that can cause a variety of different symptoms.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Take to a psychologist -

My son also exhibits what I consider Graves symptoms but tests completely mid range.

I took him to a psychologist - the information gathered on his behavior was helpful in helping him manage.

I went to a counselor when my thyroid levels went from complete hyper to complete hypo in a matter of 3 months - they helped sort out my feelings.

I think bipolar and thyroid illness have very similar mood ranges.

How old is he?


----------



## Katee1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi. I am posting this answer, not as an expert since I'm new too, but as the mother of a (now grown) son with type 1 diabetes (diabetics frequently see the same drs or at least in the same practice as those with thyroid issues.).

Some things I've found / think -one mom to another

1. Drs will often try to play authority figure with a younger mom and her young son. I don't know why or if this happened to you but -BE ASSERTIVE, and your son's advocate.
2. The Dr is your --employee-- he works for you. If it helps to repeat that in your head during the appointment (I have) do it.
3. I think the "burn itself out" comment sounds dodgy and unprofessional.
4. Since when are endocrinologists qualified to say if someone is bipolar? 
5. For bipolar, I suggest you seek out a child //psychologist// <-- this was a typo/mistype in my post. You should see a psychiatrist not a psychologist. (they are also md's) who also does therapy (not all do -ask).

--that said, I completely agree with the people who posted linkages between mental disorders/behavior issues and endo issues. You need two drs

--Listen to what everyone said above. I am just learning about the thyroid stuff having just started my journey with that mess.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Katee1 said:


> Hi. I am posting this answer, not as an expert since I'm new too, but as the mother of a (now grown) son with type 1 diabetes (diabetics frequently see the same drs or at least in the same practice as those with thyroid issues.).
> 
> Some things I've found / think -one mom to another
> 
> ...


Excellent post; thank you!


----------



## shirnol (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello all, 
the Endo called with some news. She is referring to a Hematologist. Seems that my son may have Hemachromatosis. Was not familiar with this so I went to the internet. Iron overload! Seems that with this disorder the excess iron can go into organs and cause damage. This includes the thyroid. Symptoms are equal to those of thyroid disease. Do not have the labs to post but this seems more plausible than his being BIPOLAR. My son is in his early twenties and on his own. He has a great job and just purchased his first home. He takes very good care of himself and is very independent. As his mother I am there for him when he needs me. I do not butt in until I am asked to butt in. But then again, I am still his mother and even though he is on his own now, I still care about his health and well being. When his problems started I posted on this site, thank you all for lending an ear. I thank you all for your kind words and all the information you all have provided.


----------

